# Are Overeating and being lazy sins?



## mblake8 (Mar 28, 2007)

I know this is bad but I didnt know that OverEating and Laziness were sins till about a week ago. I have never heard a preacher preach on either of these topics. I researched them and there are many scriptures talking about both. I just thought they were bad things that i shouldnt be doing, if that makes since.


----------



## Glib Gurl (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes, indeed.  I think anything can be a sin if taken too far.  We should be temperate in all things and while all things are lawful, not all things are expedient!  

I remember a time when I was depressed and doing nothing but sleeping and eating junkfood.  Part of what helped me come out of that was realizing that I was letting my flesh be in control . . . and as we know, the Spirit and the flesh lust against each other . . . .


----------



## Enchantmt (Mar 28, 2007)

In the bible they are listed as gluttony and slothfullness, two of the seven deadly sins.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_deadly_sins


----------



## mblake8 (Mar 28, 2007)

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> In the bible they are listed as gluttony and slothfullness, two of the seven deadly sins.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_deadly_sins


man i feel really bad because i do overeat and am lazy with things. I have been sinning for a while and didnt know it. Alot of christians suffer from this big time


----------



## kbragg (Mar 28, 2007)

Why did you post this girl!? I am like so mad at you right now Ok, feeling convicted, off to clean something, oh man!


----------



## tanyshar (Mar 28, 2007)

Although they are sins, know that GOD doesnt hold you accountable for what you dont know. 
Bear in mind however that it is our job job to study the word of GOD
Study to shew thyself approved unto God, a workman that needeth not to be ashamed, rightly dividing the word of truth. 2 timothy 2:15

Dont feel bad just utilize your knowledge as a tool for growth!!..........HTH


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Mar 29, 2007)

When I overeat and I am not productive I do feel a nagging conviction from the Holy Spirit.  Therfore I know that it's a sin and I need to do better.   Last night I was eating after being full and I felt so bad!!! I am trying so hard to listen more to my inner spirit.


----------



## tatje (Mar 29, 2007)

I believe they are. Not that I'm free from them. I can be the laziest person........... ((forgive me lord))

That's just not what we are put here on earth for and to not maximize our time in the service of others, but feed into our own self destruction is truly a sin.


----------



## mblake8 (Mar 30, 2007)

I think these areas are harder just because its more accepted in the church and there is no one really actively telling you "Hey u need to do better". I am really struggling with both right now and its bothering me even more than it did before.
When i get control in these to areas i believe it will impact my business, health, finances my business and so forth. Cant wait till  i get victory because i know it will be truely life changing!!!!!


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 12, 2009)

**Tasha*Love** said:


> When I overeat and I am not productive I do feel a nagging conviction from the Holy Spirit.  Therfore I know that it's a sin and I need to do better.   Last night I was eating after being full and I felt so bad!!! I am trying so hard to listen more to my inner spirit.



I totally feel you on this...

There's a lot of things God has put in my heart to do but I do suffer from bouts of laziness... But I also know I'm not gonna see these dreams come to fruition if I'm not disciplined.

I do find that starting the day in prayer and the word, and stopping to pray when I'm losing focus helps a lot.  Welp, time to log off here and spend some time with God lol


----------



## ladyofvirtue (Sep 12, 2009)

*Excellent thread!*

*I do find that when I really listen to The HOLY SPIRIT and try my best to follow HIS guide, I eat very little, without any effort.  When I keep busy doing as HE tells  me, I have hardly any time to do casual stuff.  I even sleep more soundly and wake up feeling refreshed.*

*How come when I spend too much time on this board, I feel so, so, guilty?*

*Thanks OP for this thread.  It's time for me to regulate my time on here and go back to spending only an hour per day, 5 days per week.*

*Dang, my body is already going through withdrawl symptoms...*

*"There is therefore now no comdemnation to them that are in CHRIST JESUS who walk not after the flesh but after The SPIRIT."*
*(Romans 8:1)*


----------



## Sosa (Sep 12, 2009)

tanyshar said:


> Although they are sins, know that *GOD doesnt hold you accountable for what you dont know. *
> Bear in mind however that it is our job job to study the word of GOD
> Study to shew thyself approved unto God, a workman that needeth not to be ashamed, rightly dividing the word of truth. 2 timothy 2:15
> 
> Dont feel bad just utilize your knowledge as a tool for growth!!..........HTH




Wow, I did NOT know that. I was always under the impression that ignorance was no excuse for sin and you'd still pay the "price" for it. Same thing with being blessed, if someone applies God's principles in his/her life they will reap the benefits even if they fail to acknowledge or are incognizant of God's Hand in the whole deal they will still be blessed. 

Often, I have a "rules are rules" mentality when it comes to faith and when I read my Bible I do so with the mindset that there are things I must know to experience the abundant life God wants me to have. I don't want to "perish because of a lack of knowledge". Actually, I thought that was the reason God won't return until the Gospel is preached to all the world- so everyone could get a fair chance to make it to heaven. 

Hmmmm....

I realize this may be my own flawed reasoning and I humbly stand corrected. The Father has a way of always setting me straight on matters such as these  and I always welcome His correction (sometimes it may not be right away...but eventually!).

Tanyshar, or anyone else who knows, can you point me to where in the bible it says we won't be held accountable for sins we did not know that we committed.

Thanks!

p.s. OP, forgive me for going a bit off topic but what Tanyshar stated really jumped out at me.


ETA: I just realized this thread is 2 years old. LOL.


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 13, 2009)

This was in my lesson and I wanted to share

*Is there really a serious danger that many professed Christian people will be caught off guard and lost when Jesus returns? Luke 21:34* 
Yes, Jesus made that point crystal clear. He warned of several things that will trap and destroy Christians: (1) surfeiting, (2) drunkenness, (3) the cares of this life, and (4) sleeping (Luke 21:34; Mark 13:34-36).

*A. Surfeiting *is overdoing in anything--eating, working, reading, recreation, etc. It upsets balance and destroys clear thinking. It also precludes spending time with Jesus.
*B. Drunkenness *refers to things that bring on a stupor and give us a distaste for heavenly things. Examples include pornography, illicit sex, evil companions, neglect of Bible study, neglect of prayer, and avoiding church services. Such things cause people to live in an unreal dream world and thus miss out.
*C. Cares of this life* destroy Christians who become so busy doing perfectly good things that time for Jesus, prayer, study of the Word, witnessing, and attendance of church services are crowded out. In so doing, we take our eyes off the real goal and drown in peripheral matters.
*D. Sleeping *refers to being spiritually asleep. It may be the biggest problem today. When a person is asleep, he does not know he is asleep. Taking our relationship with Jesus for granted, having a form of godliness with no power, applying all great sermons to others, and refusing to become actively involved in Jesus' work--all these things and many others make sleepwalkers of those who, unless miraculously wakened, will sleep past the moment of truth.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Sep 13, 2009)

Blazing, I don't think that will mean that christians who aren't further along in the good life will go to perdition.  I think it's referring to people who got faith then lost it because they were not persevering until the end.  They didn't keep focused on Christ.  I don't believe in once "saved," always saved.  It's a process.  I believe He is talking about building up treasure for heaven.  Once out of the flesh, you can no longer build up treasure.  This is why I feel so strongly about people reading the scriptures so literally when the very culture and language of the scriptures is often steeped in double and deeper meanings, allegory, etc.  It's not just face-value.


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 13, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Blazing, I don't think that will mean that christians who aren't further along in the good life will go to perdition. I think it's referring to people who got faith then lost it because they were not persevering until the end. They didn't keep focused on Christ. I don't believe in once "saved," always saved. It's a process. I believe He is talking about building up treasure for heaven. Once out of the flesh, you can no longer build up treasure. This is why I feel so strongly about people reading the scriptures so literally when the very culture and language of the scriptures is often steeped in double and deeper meanings, allegory, etc. It's not just face-value.


 
I don't think that will mean that Christians who aren't further along in the good life will go to perdition.  I am not sure if I understand what Perdition means.  Hell?  Or the good life, does that mean the life you’re living now?  Are do you mean your studying and growing? 
We are judged by what we now know, some refuse to learn the truth (because it might require they have to change too much, it’s counted against them) we are told to study out everything. Search the scriptures to see if what we have learned or heard is true or not, not to just outright dismiss it. 


 I think it's referring to people who got faith then lost it because they were not persevering until the end. They didn't keep focused on Christ. 
Like the parable about the seeds that fell here are there. Many Christians received the truth with all eagerness but have no roots and quickly fall away its very easy for the old life to pull them back.  This is what I was referring to.  Many, many professed Christians even those who have been in the church for many years are only surfaced Christians no roots and so they are pulled here are there and will easily get caught up in lies and fall away but think they are still saved.  Saved by Grace.  God judges your heart, your inner thoughts and motives he knows exactly why we do the things we do.  I had a problem with Sex that’s my confession I struggle with it because it was taken (withheld) from me without my consent and so its five years for me. Not by choice its just the way it is.  The devil could ride me to death about this issue but I gave it to God.   I struggled with it, so because I struggle with it I refuse to get caught up with things that *remind me of it.*  God gave me the victory over my struggles so its not a burden but it can be if I start watching shows or programs with intimacy or reading books are doing anything that has that in it so I avoid it at all cost

I don't believe in once "saved," always saved.  No we have a choice to remain save.  God freely gives us the choice to choose him or satan and we must make this choice everyday its not a one time thing its every single day that you have breath in your body. 

It's a process. Studying and Praying and attending services as many times as possible also witnessing to others or given your testimony.  It is a must to remain a true and faithful Christian.  This is how you grow. I am growing because I am constantly studying.  I can’t stop if I do how can I be a witness for anyone.  How can I give my testimony of the Goodness of the Lord, how can God use me. 

I believe He is talking about building up treasure for heaven. We build up Treasures in heaven by our lives we live here. By our given and helping one another by being faithful and loving.  By being patient and kind to those who are not kind to us.  For asking forgiveness for those who sin against us. 


 This is why I feel so strongly about people reading the scriptures so literally when the very culture and language of the scriptures is often steeped in double and deeper meanings, allegory, etc. It's not just face-value. 


The bible harmonies it flows easily but you have to study it out.   Its created for researching not just sitting down and reading and walking away its for studying and memorizing.  We can compare the new testament to the old testament to find out whether we can take some things literal or not.   

God Judges us from our hearts and our minds and the way we think about things.  He knows why we make the choices that we make.  Many professed Christians struggle with many things but instead of avoiding they indulge, a little here are there which in turns enable them to indulge in other things or find ways to justify doing what they are doing saying they are saved by Grace but God is the Judge.  Those indulging eventually take over until your lost, but you don’t’ even know your lost.  You just lose interest in reading the bible or going to church or even praying.     You have to be so diligent in studying and spending time with the Lord especially now its so easy to get lost again.  The Devil hates us, all humans even the fools who serve him.  He hates us.  HE will do anything to cause us to sin so that we miss out we have to be so careful in all that we do.  Many People don’t know but God has a health Plan for us, he has laws to protect us but we have to choose to follow it. Its to save us.  I am guilty of many of the things in this post I struggle with my weight. I wish I could have conquered it by now but this too is something I have to ask God for the victory but  I love chips.  I love them this is my weakness so what I have to do is avoid it at all cost avoid anything that is unhealthy for the body. God will give us the victory over things we struggle with.  Lazyness, not willing to give to others.  If we ask him and believe he will give it to us.  I have asked but I went and brought chips so I didn't have the faith that I needed at that time but since I can't do all the stuff I want to do for my family I have resigned myself to let go and let God and know he will deliever me as this is in his will.  I do not overeat but I do eat things that are totallly unacceptable to God because it destroys my health which I have recently learned is a sin.  its could slow murder. I was so shocked and upset becuase its true when we do things that harm our bodies and shorten our lives its slow murder.


----------



## Chrissy811 (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes they are. And for me I see it as a little worse. I am lazy and over eat when I am depressed I tend to do both.  When I'm depressed it means that I'm letting situations get the best of me and not trusting God.  So when I see that pattern sneaking up on me I try to nip it in the bud. But that's just me.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Sep 13, 2009)

*Yes they are sins.*


----------



## Amerie123 (Sep 14, 2009)

i needed to read this. laziness is my biggest sin, and it has been bothering me. i see why now. fortunately, i've been making an effort to fix it.


----------



## dawn1980 (Sep 14, 2009)

I have got to tell you guys that God is awesome and when you pray for wisdom and guidance you get it!!  I have been struggling with laziness and with trying to lose some weight due to diabetes.  I thank you ladies so much for your honesty in your struggles.  I have been really bad lately on this board for hours while at work--mostly in the entertainment section.  I know it's wrong but sometimes get into that--oh, it's not that bad!!  there are much worse sins.  All the while I know that sin is sin.  Just reading this helped.  I thank God for wisdom that comes through other saints.


----------



## mswoman (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow this is such confirmation for me!!!! I was just praying about it this morning and asking for forgiveness.... They are also so tempting....

"No temptation has seized you except what is common to man. And God is faithful; he will not let you be tempted beyond what you can bear. But when you are tempted, he will also provide a way out so that you can stand up under it." 1 Corinthians 10:13

So whatever you are tempted by he WILL allow for a way out, you just have to take it!
Some days my way out is an energy drink to get me moving, other times it's not buying any groceries for a week until I have eaten what is in the house.


----------



## mswoman (Sep 14, 2009)

The Bible does not change. It is not what we believe, it is what the Bible says, with anything we are to Seek Christ and use a scripture to back it up. 

*"*All of us who are mature should take such a view of things. And if on some point you think differently, that too God will make clear to you". Philippians 3:15 (NIV)

Also remember that we should not waste time disputing the Bible but allow God to give clarification and focus on helping others to know God's word.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Sep 14, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> I don't think that will mean that Christians who aren't further along in the good life will go to perdition.  I am not sure if I understand what Perdition means.  Hell?  Or the good life, does that mean the life you’re living now?
> 
> Hell
> 
> ...



Exactly, study, within context.  Yes, be healthy, definitely.  I agree.  My point was that, as the thread began, it was asked whether heavy people will go to hell, basically.  I thought that we needed to comprehend exactly what scripture was saying about the 7 deady sins.  It's not right to harm the body, but there are so many factors when one has an eating disorder.  I don't think that people will go to hell for overeating in the general sense.  Picnics, family events, etc.  I'm not quite sure what context and exact situation the scripture speaks of concerning gluttony...in the fullest sense.  I suspect it might be tied to some kind of worship of false g-ds as in Roman history.  I've not studied it nor have I sought direction from a theologian so I cannot quite say.  

It's important to improve oneself spiritually.  Sometimes, in the process, we ourselves become so very legalistic, causing ourselves stress for each and every little error we make.  As someone said, balance is the key.   G-d already knows where we'll fail.  I think it's dangerous when we feel we're on hell's door every second of life.  Afterall, what is "faith" for?   Good works demonstrating your committment, good fruits produced...but worried that every little error will cast one to hell.  That's the balance I'm talking about.  And I think everyone has been there when they become very zealous.  I've been there, G-d knows.  He's let me off the hook I placed myself on...and allows me to work on the biggies and get through them just one day at a time.  The itty-bitties pale in comparison.  This is referring to the OP question, tho.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Sep 14, 2009)

http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/06590a.htm

Gluttony

(From Lat. gluttire, to swallow, to gulp down), the excessive indulgence in food and drink. The moral deformity discernible in this vice lies in its defiance of the order postulated by reason, which prescribes necessity as the measure of indulgence in eating and drinking. This deordination, according to the teaching of the Angelic Doctor, may happen in five ways which are set forth in the scholastic verse: "Prae-propere, laute, nimis, ardenter, studiose" or, according to the apt rendering of Father Joseph Rickably: too soon, too expensively, too much, too eagerly, too daintily. *Clearly one who uses food or drink in such a way as to injure his health or impair the mental equipment needed for the discharge of his duties, is guilty of the sin of glutto*ny. It is incontrovertible that to eat or drink for the mere pleasure of the experience, and for that exclusively, is likewise to commit the sin of gluttony. Such a temper of soul is equivalently the direct and positive shutting out of that reference to our last end which must be found, at least implicitly, in all ouractions. At the same time it must be noted that there is no obligation to formerly and explicitly have before one's mind a motive which will immediately relate our actions to God. It is enough that such an intention should be implied in the apprehension of the thing as lawful with a consequent virtual submission to Almighty God. Gluttony is in general a venial sin in so far forth as it is an undue indulgence in a thing which is in itself neither good nor bad. O*f course it is obvious that a different estimate would have to be given of one so wedded to the pleasures of the table as to absolutely and without qualification live merely to eat and drink, so minded as to be of the number of those, described by the Apostle St. Paul, "whose god is their belly" (Philippians 3:19). Such a one would be guilty of mortal sin. Likewise a person who, by excesses in eating and drinking, would have greatly impaired his health, or unfitted himself for duties for the performance of which he has a grave obligation, would be justly chargeable with mortal sin. *St. John of the Cross, in his work "The Dark Night of the Soul" (I, vi), dissects what he calls spiritual gluttony. He explains that it is the disposition of those who, in prayer and other acts of religion, are always in search of sensible sweetness; they are those who "will feel and taste God, as if he were palpable and accessible to them not only in Communion but in all their other acts of devotion." This he declares is a very great imperfection and productive of great evils.
About this page

APA citation. Delany, J. (1909). Gluttony. In The Catholic Encyclopedia. New York: Robert Appleton Company. Retrieved September 14, 2009 from New Advent: http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/06590a.htm

What I find interesting is the last paragraph.  I'm going to research exactly what was meant by that, "sensible sweetness."  I have a sense of what is said but not completely.  I think it means that there are those who try and manipulate G-d to their own desires and needs, thinking G-d is at their disposition rather than us being His creatures and at His.  Not sure, tho.  Religiosity???


Disclaimer:  I give these citations because this is where I know to go get them.  Is there some formal teaching from other churches?  I'd like to see those as well.  I think we all know by now that x-person will pull from their church's x-source...so those will know that no one is proselytizing...that's never my spiel.


----------



## Prudent1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Sosa said:


> Wow, I did NOT know that. I was always under the impression that ignorance was no excuse for sin and you'd still pay the "price" for it. Same thing with being blessed, if someone applies God's principles in his/her life they will reap the benefits even if they fail to acknowledge or are incognizant of God's Hand in the whole deal they will still be blessed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





To the best of my knowledge, we will be help accountable for all things done. Even those things done in ignorance. From what I understand, there is a different type of grace that is given when things are done in ignorance but because God is holy and righteous there will still be accountability. As many here have said God really does know our hearts. As we grow in knowledge of what he is like (ie what we should be striving for) then we learn of things, behaviors,or attitudes, etc that are not like him and he gives us chances to repent. 



You are correct about non-believers being able to reap some of the benefits of good behavior. For many years I wondered about the American (because there is a difference) slave owners and their offspring. Why they were able to prosper after committing such heinous crimes? God showed me non-believers can achieve some things but they will not reach full potential.  It helped me w/ a bout of racism I was dealing with.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Sep 14, 2009)

Prudent1 said:


> You are correct about non-believers being able to reap some of the benefits of good behavior. For many years I wondered about the American (because there is a difference) slave owners and their offspring. *Why they were able to prosper after committing such heinous crimes?* God showed me non-believers can achieve some things but they will not reach full potential.  It helped me w/ a bout of racism I was dealing with.



You sound so much like me!  But did you ask G-d why it's doubly hard for victimized and faithful people of color to reach their full potential and why it doesn't look like the 1/2 potential of the children of slavers?


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 14, 2009)

Prudent1 said:


> You are correct about non-believers being able to reap some of the benefits of good behavior. For many years I wondered about the American (because there is a difference) slave owners and their offspring. Why they were able to prosper after committing such heinous crimes? *God showed me non-believers can achieve some things but they will not reach full potential.*  It helped me w/ a bout of racism I was dealing with.



Can you expand on this Prudent1?



GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> You sound so much like me!  But did you ask G-d why it's doubly hard for victimized and faithful people of color to reach their full potential and why it doesn't look like the 1/2 potential of the children of slavers?



I hear you .. one thing I've considered is that God was very serious when he says our lives are like a breath or like the grass of the field that withers.  Since we cannot comprehend eternity it is easy for us to gloss over the idea and breadth of it and focus on the significance of earthly events.  Our lives are truly testing grounds and are choices absolutely matter for eternity.  So when God says don't be fretful over evildoers who prosper - He's not just saying that to placate us.  Eternity is real.  God is just and everyone will be judged according to what he/she has done.


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 15, 2009)

blazingthru,

You must keep in mind that once we have accepted Christ into our lives, we are saved. We have everlasting life after we physically die. If we sin, if we overeat, if we are lazy, if we eat the wrong foods according to nutritionists and health experts, if we forget to read our Bible, if we spend our time reading secular literature or working too much, it does not mean we will go to Hell. If we feel remorseful and bad about sinning against God, we can go to Him in prayer by confessing our sins and asking Him to forgive us and help us to live more Christ-like and more obedient to His word. That's why Jesus died on the cross for the punishment of our sins. So we will not die or be condemn to Hell for our sins. If we believe that, we are saved from Hell. We cannot be perfect. Worrying about things is also considered a sin (Matthew 6:25-34). We can try to get rid of all these sins but there's always another one that will come up... an evil thought, talking bad about someone, watching too much tv, missing church on Sunday, anything can come up. It's almost like EVERYTHING is a sin. We cannot worry about all this stuff. It's all about the heart. We may not spend ALL of our time reading the Bible, praying, sharing Jesus, being in church, doing Christian ministries, fellowshiping with other Christians, etc.  but at least we are spending some of our time doing these things that God wants us to do to glorify Him. At least we have the heart to stop sinning even though we can't since we are imperfect creatures and Satan is still roaming the earth tempting us. Yes, we have the power to resist Satan's temptations, but there are times that we all as Christians yield to sin which certainly isn't right. But we have the victory in Jesus. In the end, Satan is defeated. He is just roars, he cannot devour. Let's not make our Christian lives out to be a set of rules and regulations to live by. That's Legalized Christianity. That's not what God wants for us. He wants us to be free and to enjoy our lives according to His ways and His purpose.



blazingthru said:


> I don't think that will mean that Christians who aren't further along in the good life will go to perdition. I am not sure if I understand what Perdition means. Hell? Or the good life, does that mean the life you’re living now? Are do you mean your studying and growing?
> We are judged by what we now know, some refuse to learn the truth (because it might require they have to change too much, it’s counted against them) we are told to study out everything. Search the scriptures to see if what we have learned or heard is true or not, not to just outright dismiss it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Sep 15, 2009)

Raspberry said:


> I hear you .. one thing I've considered is that God was very serious when he says our lives are like a breath or like the grass of the field that withers.  Since we cannot comprehend eternity it is easy for us to gloss over the idea and breadth of it and focus on the significance of earthly events.  Our lives are truly testing grounds and are choices absolutely matter for eternity.  So when God says don't be fretful over evildoers who prosper - He's not just saying that to placate us.  Eternity is real.  God is just and everyone will be judged according to what he/she has done.




Oh believe me, I fully comprehend.  Freting is extreme fright or worry  leading to evil actions out of desperation and jealousy.  I just wonder why, on earth, it's still "your heaven is later" in a lot of cases, when we know that the abundant l life (not talking nec. about wealth) begins here.


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 16, 2009)

That's Legalized Christianity. That's not what God wants for us. He wants us to be free and to enjoy our lives according to His ways and His purpose

I do not agree, I don't believe adhereing to every word of God is legalized Christianity. I think that is an excuse that people use to allow them to do whatever they want to do. Not you I am just saying this is what I use to hear in service all the time.  Its your heart.  Our hearts are so corrupted and it lies. We have to fed it truths constantly. I agree God wants us to be free, but he gives us certain laws that protect us from many many troubles but we do not listen we think we know what is best for us and we fail every time but we make excuses oh a little here a little there. We are called to live an abundant life but it doesn't mean riches! in terms of money, power and prestige.  I think thats where people get confused or lost.  Its very, very easy to get lost. Many people that are in the church and baptised and gave their life to Christ are still Lost.  But I need to come back on this one.  Because Satan is going to confused the strong in the lord.  Almost the very elite as well thats something to really think on.  As soon as you start indulging a little here are there you can become completely and totally lost forever.


----------



## Aviah (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah I think overeating (greed) is sin, because not only do you not need it, you stop others from having it. I don't think laziness is a sin but is really unwise, proverbs talks a lot about the lazy man.


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 16, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> That's Legalized Christianity. That's not what God wants for us. He wants us to be free and to enjoy our lives according to His ways and His purpose
> 
> I do not agree, I don't believe adhereing to every word of God is legalized Christianity. I think that is an excuse that people use to allow them to do whatever they want to do. Not you I am just saying this is what I use to hear in service all the time. Its your heart. Our hearts are so corrupted and it lies. We have to fed it truths constantly. I agree God wants us to be free, but he gives us certain laws that protect us from many many troubles but we do not listen we think we know what is best for us and we fail every time but we make excuses oh a little here a little there. We are called to live an abundant life but it doesn't mean riches! in terms of money, power and prestige. I think thats where people get confused or lost. Its very, very easy to get lost. Many people that are in the church and baptised and gave their life to Christ are still Lost. But I need to come back on this one. Because Satan is going to confused the strong in the lord. Almost the very elite as well thats something to really think on. As soon as you start indulging a little here are there you can become completely and totally lost forever.


 
You said "I don't believe adhereing to every word of God is legalized Christianity." I don't either! So I agree with you! I did not say nor was I implying that in my post.... Legalized Christianity makes God's love something to earn rather than to accept freely. It reduces Christianity to a set of impossible rules and transforms the Good News into bad news. 

And when you mentioned "that is an excuse that people use to allow them to do whatever they want to do"... God doesn't want us to do whatever we want to do either. That would be like Law-less Christianity which forgets that Christians are still human and fail consistently when trying to live only by what they "feel" God wants. So I agree with you when you said God "gives us certain laws that protect us from many many troubles."

To me, true Christianity is where Christians believe inwardly and outwardly that Jesus' death has allowed God to offer them forgiveness and eternal life as a free gift. Christians have accepted that gift by faith and are seeking to live a life of obedient gratitude for what God has done for them. Christianity is both private and public, believing in your heart and confessing with your mouth that Jesus is God's Son, and the Lord and Savior of your life. Our relationship to God and the power He provides result in obedience. Having received the gift of forgiveness and eternal life, we are now daily challenged to live that life with His help from the Holy Spirit.


----------



## discobiscuits (Sep 17, 2009)

Enchantmt said:


> In the bible they are listed as gluttony and slothfullness, two of the seven deadly sins.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_deadly_sins



  the bible does discuss those as being sinful qualities, however the bible does not have any seven deadly sins anywhere in it.  the 7 deadly sins are a Catholic belief not a protestant belief and not in the bible.


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 18, 2009)

1star said:


> the bible does discuss those as being sinful qualities, however the bible does not have any seven deadly sins anywhere in it.  the 7 deadly sins are a Catholic belief not a protestant belief and not in the bible.


 I agree.  Check out this excerpt below:

*Question: "What are the seven deadly sins?"

Answer: *The seven deadly sins are a list originally used in early Christian teachings to educate and instruct followers concerning fallen man's tendency to sin. The misconception about the list of seven “deadly” sins is that they are sins that God will not forgive. The Bible is clear that the only sin God will not forgive is that of continued unbelief, because it rejects the only means to obtain forgiveness—Jesus Christ and His substitutionary death on the cross.

*Is the idea of seven deadly sins biblical?* 
Yes and no. 

Proverbs 6:16-19 declares, “There are six things the LORD hates, seven that are detestable to him: 1) haughty eyes, 2) a lying tongue, 3) hands that shed innocent blood, 4) a heart that devises wicked schemes, 5) feet that are quick to rush into evil, 6) a false witness who pours out lies, and 7) a man who stirs up dissension among brothers.” However, this list is not what most people understand as the seven deadly sins. 

According to Pope Gregory the Great in the 6th century, the seven deadly sins are as follows: pride, envy, gluttony, lust, anger, greed, and sloth. Although these are undeniably sins, they are never given the description of "the seven deadly sins" in the Bible. The traditional list of seven deadly sins can function as a good way to categorize the many different sins that exist. Nearly every kind of sin could be placed under one of the seven categories. More importantly, we must realize these seven sins are no more “deadly” than any other sin. All sin results in death (Romans 6:23). Praise be to God, that through Jesus Christ, all of our sins, including the “seven deadly sins,” can be forgiven (Matthew 26:28; Acts 10:43; Ephesians 1:7).

I got this info from: http://www.gotquestions.org/seven-deadly-sins.html


----------



## discobiscuits (Sep 18, 2009)

after re-reading, i think i misunderstood her post. 

I don't think she was saying the 7 deadly sins are in the bible as such. 

i think she was explaining what the two in the topic of this thread are called in the bible as two of the seven deadly list.


----------



## Prudent1 (Sep 19, 2009)

*


Raspberry said:



			Can you expand on this Prudent1
		
Click to expand...

*


Raspberry said:


> ?
> Raspberry and Poohbear,
> 
> Sorry it took so long motherhood calls… :heart2:
> ...


----------



## Prudent1 (Sep 19, 2009)

I had to listen to, meditate on and sing this song by Kirk Franklin... over and over until I saw that race is just another way Satan keeps us busy doing nothing.
*The Blood song*
You have the power
To make the seasons change
The river flows for you 
The wind whispers Your name 
For me you left Your throne 
And traded crown for thorns instead
I'm safe within not by Your skin 
But because Your blood was red

Some say You're black, you're white
They question if you're real
We treat you like we treat ourselves
I wonder how you feel
To see your children fight inspite
of the tears for us you've shed
Doesn't matter what color you are 
As long as your blood was red

[Chorus]
For it's strong enough
to wash away my sins
And it's pure enough 
To cleanse me deep within
And it's real enough
To find me when I'm lost
Great enough
To die upon the cross
It doesn't matter what color you are
As long as your blood was red

We may be different but
The God we serve's the same
Yet every Sunday we separate
And bring the Father pain
Your name is higher than any other
Yet You took my place instead
And now my sins are washed away
Because Your blood was red

[Chorus]
For it's strong enough
To wash away my sins
And it's pure enough
To cleanse me deep within
And it's real enough
To find me when I'm lost


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 20, 2009)

Prudent1 said:


> I have been around other races pretty much my entire life. I was the only little 'ink spot' in the majority of my classes and on jobs b/c of my field of employment. So, I never really considered myself a racist. I would be guilty from time to time of the occasional off color joke but that was pretty much it or so I thought. I began to notice almost all figurines/ depictions of God had him as a white European male (Hmm, wonder who pointed that out…. :heated. I noticed this for most pictures of historical biblical ppl. I noticed it in movies. ‘Good guys wear white.’  ‘Bad ppl wear black.’ Everything affiliated w/ black is evil, scary, nasty, or just plain bad. Now I knew that those things were leftover mentality remnants from American slavery. Many wrote books to instruct how to pit AA against each other but it still had affected me in a way I did not realize. erplexedI began to ask God to show me _me_. It got to a point where I had some resentment and bitterness built up in my heart. I wondered why white ppl who passed on all of the rigorous physical labor to slaves, who raped, split up families, etc could have prospered financially for generations and seemed to be happy and have it all. It seemed as if black ppl are hated no matter what continent we occupy. We always seemed to be at the bottom of the societal ladder.  Anyway, one of the things God showed me as I began to pray and ask him to help me get the junk out of my heart (Prov 4:23 23 Above all else, guard your heart, for it is the wellspring of life.) was that they were able to prosper _somewhat_ b/c they obeyed several of his spiritual laws. Laws like giving and sowing various types of seeds (yes- they gave to their churches and some other ppl in need). They also tithed. They had a different mindset where money was involved. They were not trying to validate themselves through what they owned or what they wore.  They were not as ‘tight fisted’ as some other races. They chose to trust God to provide for their needs despite their present circumstances. So, to a _certain degree _they prospered.
> 
> God is not an ‘Indian’ giver. _[Now let me say that I lived in Alaska for quite some time and had several Native American friends. I realize that is a racial slur- Indian- to many Native Americans. I am only using that word here because it is a well-recognized cliché. Not because I am trying to be_ _insensitive. I apologize in advance.] _He does not take away the gifts he gives nor does he ‘flip the script’ and stop spiritual laws and their effects/benefits. Just as he does not stop natural laws like momentum conservation from taking place. However, only his children will be able to *maximize* the benefits of these spiritual laws because he is also a righteous judge. If we put his laws into practice in our lives there is no stopping us.  Unfortunately, many of us will not experience this level of blessings/abundant living, peace, joy, divine health and protection. Fortunately, our salvation is not dependent on it. We will always have some poor among us- not just financially poor either. Not everyone can handle the tremendous responsibilities that come with next level blessings. The difference is that there should not be so much lack around us b/c those that God can trust with ‘much’ should also be doing what he commands them to do with the excess he has given( Luke 12:48-48But the one who does not know and does things deserving punishment will be beaten with few blows. From everyone who has been given much, much will be demanded; and from the one who has been entrusted with much, much more will be asked.) [ Also reference the parable of the talents in Matt 25-  21"His master replied, 'Well done, good and faithful servant! You have been faithful with a few things; *I **will put you in charge of many things*. Come and share your master's happiness!'].
> Everything we do should be about kingdom business b/c in the end only what we do for God will count. What God said was for me not to focus on the color of his skin while he was here but to remember his blood was red. Remember his blood cleansed me. Remember that he made me AA on purpose  and he loved me and is willing to instruct me on how to survive in this present time. Who is like him? Who can keep me from obtaining the things/favor he wants to give me? Is there anything too hard for God?Does it matter my age, my race, my geographic location to him? Can he not 'get' to me no matter who is in political authority? The cares of this life do not compare to him.  He taught me he is not limited by this world in and he doesn't want us to be limited spiritually and mentally either (Rom 12:2 2Do not conform any longer to the pattern of this world, but be transformed by the _renewing of your mind_. Then you will be able to test and approve what God's will is—his good, pleasing and perfect will). I was like ok - I got it and I have never looked back…



This was an excellent post Prudent!  Much to reflect on..

I too have found it interesting how many who do evil still prosper because of their adherence to God's natural laws that he set in the earth - namely the laws of sowing and reaping and giving and receiving.


----------

